# Introducing Woodwing Pursue the Dream "Gracie"



## SadieBodean (Mar 28, 2008)

We brought Gracie home this afternoon. She's the sweetest little girl. Here's a few pictures.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

OMG, she is beautiful. That 3rd pic is breathtaking!!!!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

She is very sweet !!! I was sad when the pictures ended. I hope you post more soon, she's beyond adorable!!

:wavey:


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

OMG, she is a doll, great pictures.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

She is a sweetheart. Make sure you take lots of pics  They grow fast.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Charlie06 said:


> OMG, she is beautiful.
> my exact thoughts when I saw her!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Gracie is just plain gorgeous! Looks like she is already quite the little duck hunter. I'm looking forward to watching her grow up here on the forum.


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

Charlie06 said:


> OMG, she is beautiful. That 3rd pic is breathtaking!!!!!


I totally agree


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

oh be still my heart ........smooochhhhhhh she's beautiful!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

omgosh!!! I actually awwwww'd out loud at her photos and said "hubby look... aorableness!!!!" We will definitely be requiring some more photos of this little cutie. I love the 3rd pic too... but somehow her little smooshed face in the 4th one is pretty undenyable too lol!!!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

What an angel! Gorgeous pics.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

She is too precious. More photos needed!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

the 4th one with the mushy face is my favorite!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I couldnt pick my favorite one but the last one is winning. I think Harvey has a run for his money as cutest puppy lately. She is just adorable.


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

I love the one with her laying with her back legs out. Adorable!


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Such a gorgeous pup, and great pics too!


----------



## nhlbluesgirl (Apr 19, 2008)

She is adorable!!!


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Wow she is a looker. Great color also.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

What a be4autiful little girl. I love ALL the pictures, but think the last is also myfav. Congratualtions on getting this beauty.


----------



## Coffee'sDad (Mar 10, 2008)

For the Love of Goldens said:


> I love the one with her laying with her back legs out. Adorable!


 

It's the quintessential baby picture. You can almost see the crack in her little naked butt! Love 'em.

dg


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

She is adorable! More pics please!!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

What a pretty little girl Gracie is , look forward to lots of puppy pics!


----------



## Gold Elyse (Jan 6, 2008)

She sure does seem like the sweetest little girl! Great pictures! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

OMGoodness! She's adorable!!!


----------



## M_Michelle (Apr 30, 2008)

Oh my goodness, how cute is she?! I almost bought one of those duck toys for Scout the other day, I think I still might LOL. That last pic is especially sweet .


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Puppies are so sweet and cute. I can smell the puppy breath now. Have fun and enjoy. she's a sweetie


----------



## Merlin'sMommy (Feb 10, 2008)

Congrads she is sooo sweet! I love the pics and look forward to seeing lots more


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Aaawww...be still my heart!! She is just plain precious!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I had to play...


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

All I can say is........ WOW!!!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

omg! sweet litlle pup!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

She is so so pretty. Great pictures of a precious little one.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

She is SO CUTE!! Where on this Earth did you get her from? I love her! What are you planning on doing with her?  (I hope Obedience)


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

What a cutie! She looks like an angel.


----------



## SadieBodean (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks for all the compliments. I'll take more pictures for sure. I wish I had my camera with me this morning, I let her off lead for a while. She laid down and didn't notice I walked about 30 feet away and then called her. She came bounding to me with the biggest smile on her face. Nothing like a puppy to really make you feel loved.

Kimm--thanks, neat special effects. 

CreekviewGoldens--I got her from a breeder in Allenton. I plan on doing obedience, agility, therapy dog work, and maybe a little conformation showing.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Where is Allenton? IN WI?? I hope...she is sure pretty! Good lcuk with her!


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Beautiful !


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I want to know too... Allentown but, wat state???


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Well Hello you sweet little thing :wave: aren't you adorable! And she has some of my favorite toys...the duckie especially


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG... how did I miss this little beauty?? She is breath taking. More, more, more pics please.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Gracie is so incredibly cute! I loved all the pictures and can't wait to see more.

Jan, Seamus, Gracie & Phoebe

''Yes, it is true. I, Michael Scott am signing up with an online dating service. Thousands of people have done it, and I'm going to do it. I need a user name. And I have a great one. Little Kid Lover. That way people will know exactly where my priorities are at. ''


----------



## SadieBodean (Mar 28, 2008)

CreekviewGoldens said:


> Where is Allenton? IN WI?? I hope...she is sure pretty! Good lcuk with her!


Yes, Allenton, Wisconsin. It's near West Bend. Or for those of you not from Wisconsin, it's about 25 miles north of Milwaukee.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Does the breeder have a web site? I want to know about this person!! LOL...


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

Gracie is a stunning beauty! So precious. Your photos are outstanding too... look forward to lots more.


Tiffany


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Aww - doesn't she just make you melt? Beautiful pup - super stretch she has there!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Puppy breath!!!!!!!! What a doll!!!!!!


----------

